# Not-AUS Realisierung ohne Safety SPS?



## samsungy3k (15 Januar 2010)

Hi, wie kann ich eine Not-AUS Realisierung ohne SPS verwirklichen?

Es handelt sich um ein Schulprojekt, deshalb würde es mir genügen, das der Ablauf einfach gestoppt wird.
Hatte es zuerst wie im Beispiel im Anhang versucht, jedoch funktioniert das nicht.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Im voraus vielen Dank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Januar 2010)

Hi Samsung,
du solltest den inhalt des Baustein hochladen, so kann mann 
nicht beurteilen was die Beschaltung bewirkt.

gruß helmut


----------



## Bernard (15 Januar 2010)

*Standard  Not-AUS Realisierung ohne Safety SPS*

Bei dem gezeigtem Baustein handelt es sich um einen S7-Graph Aufruf.Wenn die Information"Not-Aus" für den Baustein nur informeler Natur ist,kann man das machen.
Die Note-Aus Auslösung hat über eine Fehlersichere Vorrichtung zu erfolgen,also über fehlersichere Hardware oder fehlersichere Steuerungen.


----------



## samsungy3k (16 Januar 2010)

Genau, es handelt sich um ein S7Graph, in dem mehrere Zylinder ein- und ausfahren. Die Aktoren und der Not_Aus ist über eine Wagoklemme verbunden.



> Die Note-Aus Auslösung hat über eine Fehlersichere Vorrichtung zu erfolgen,also über fehlersichere Hardware oder fehlersichere Steuerungen.


Wie würde das dann aussehen?


Wenn es hilfreich ist, kann ich Teile vom Projekt hochladen


----------



## samsungy3k (16 Januar 2010)

hier bin ich auf ähnliche Probleme gestoßen, was haltet ihr davon:



> Die Schrittkette kannst Du mit einer Flanke an SW_MAN anhalten, was aber kein NOT-AUS ist.





> Wie wäre es INIT_SQ mit dem negierten Not-Aus zu beschalten? Damit setzt du IIRC die Kette in den Init-Schritt, ohne irgendwelche Verzweigungen.


Ich werde es mal nach dieser Lösung versuchen: https://www.automation.siemens.com/...how.aspx?PageIndex=1&PostID=65034&Language=de


Danke euch


----------



## Deltal (16 Januar 2010)

Ein Not-Aus bedeutet eigentlich das man die Leistung direkt abschaltet und trennt. Ein Not-Halt stoppt eine Maschine bevor er sie vom "Netz trennt".

Wie die Realisierung von Not-Aus und Not-Halt aussehen muss, hängt von der Maschine selbst ab. Man ermittelt eine Kategorie bestimmt und danach Hardware usw.

Da es sich um eine Simulation (?) handelt, kann der Sicherheitsaspekt warscheinlich vernachlässigt werden? Sonst würde man bei einer kleinen Maschine ein Sicherheitsrelais einsetzen, dass eine übergeordnetes Schütz schaltet.  Welches Relais usw. wird durch die einzusetzende Kategorie bestimmt.

Ein Not-Halt an einer Anlage/Maschine sieht im Grunde so aus, dass alle (gefährlichen) Bewegungen so schnell wie möglich gestoppt werden. Dabei sollte die Anlage/Maschine nach einem Not-Halt jedoch problemlos wieder anlaufen, also soetwas wie "einfach alle Ausgänge wegschalten" kann schon problematisch sein. Das ganze wird von einer (fehlersicheren) übergeordneten Einrichtung überwacht.
Also soetwas wie "Schritt zuende machen" wäre eigentlich nicht ok.

(Ohne Gewähr! Is nur mein Geschwafel)


----------



## samsungy3k (16 Januar 2010)

hmm, Ok ich würde dann gerne ein Not-Aus realisieren, aber wenn die Anlage stehen bleibt, genügt es mir auch schon 


Es ist keine Simulation.
Der Aufbau sieht so aus:
5 einzelne Inseln mit Wagoklemmen, die mit Profibus miteinander an einer S7-300 verbunden sind

Relaise für eine Not-Aus-Funktion sind nicht vorhanden


Ich könnte wie du schon geschrieben hast, alle Ausgänge wegschalten, damit die Zylinder auf der aktuellen Position stehen bleiben.
Jedoch fahren in diesem Moment die federrückgestellten Zylinder ein und das darf nicht sein :-(


----------



## Blockmove (17 Januar 2010)

Eine recht einfache Möglichkeit ist, dass du den Not-Aus in die Verriegelung verschaltetest und alle Aktionen mit N C / S C / R C (C=Contitional) ausführst.
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, dass du in den Bautein-Einstellungen auf Maximal (oder Anwender-Definiert bin mir da nicht ganz sicher) umschaltest. Am FB gibt es dann den Parameter "OP-Zero". Damit kannst du alle aktiven Schritte aus- und auch wieder einschalten.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## samsungy3k (17 Januar 2010)

Jeden Aktor mit einem Not-Aus verriegeln ist aber auch nicht das wahre.

In den Einstellungen hab ich deinen Vorschlag nicht gefunden, soll er bei Objekteigenschaften sein?


----------



## R.Blum (17 Januar 2010)

Die Eingangs erwähnte Version ist, wie bereits geschrieben wurde, ein S7-Graph Baustein.

Die Schrittkette mit "SW-MAN" anzuhalten bedeutet nur, dass sie nicht weiterläuft die der aktuelle Schritt bleibt jedoch aktiv.

Der Eingang Init-SQ setzt nur die Schrittkette in ihren Anfangszustand auf S1.

Beiden Varianten gemein ist die Tatsache, dass gesetzte Signale erhalten bleiben, lediglich reine Zuweisungen werden bei INIT-SQ abgeschaltet.

Abgesehn davon, dass es hier nicht um absolute Sicherheit geht, denn die ist wie bereits erwähnt nur mit sicherheitsgerichteten Schaltgeräten bzw. Steuerungen zu erzielen, sollte ein "Not-Aus" direkt auf die Ausgänge wirken. Die Schrittkette sollte dann keine Ausgänge enthalten sondern beispielsweise Merker die dann mit dem Not-Aus Signal UND-verknüpft werden und dann den jeweiligen Ausgang steuern.

Eine Weitere Möglichkeit wäre, aber nur bei Zuweisungen, in der Schrittkette, die Zuweisung über eine Bedingung zu verriegeln. Dabei muss dem Zuweisungsbefehl "N" ein "C" hinzugefügt werden. Dieses "C" muss dann im jeweiligen Schritt als Verriegelung gebildet werden.

In jedem Fall hat man einiges zu tun, ich würde die Variante Merker und "UND"- Verknüpfung bevorzugen.

Um es halbwegs richtig zu machen, sollte die "Not-Aus" Funktion nicht selbstanlaufend sein, was bedeutet, das Not-Aus eine Freigabe abschaltet, die nach Aufhebung von "Not-Au"s unbedingt wieder quittiert werden muss, also die Freigabe wiederherstellt.

*Wichtig!!!* Alles was man in einer NICHT sicherheitsgerichteten Steuerung mit Not-Aus tituliert, hat nichts mit Sicherheit, sondern nur mit Statusabfrage und softwareseitiges abschalten von Freigaben zu tun.

Wer Not-Aus in einer Standardsteuerung programmiert und meint es ist sicher, der gehört hinter Gitter.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## samsungy3k (17 Januar 2010)

R.Blum schrieb:


> In jedem Fall hat man einiges zu tun, ich würde die Variante Merker und "UND"- Verknüpfung bevorzugen.



OK, so werde ich es nun umsetzen

Danke euch


----------



## Der Pfälzer (11 Februar 2010)

Würde ich nicht tun !!
Vielleicht vorher mal bei VDE nachschlagen.

Not-Aus darf nur mit zugelassener Gerätschaft erfolgen.
Der einfachste Weg ist mit Not-Aus-Geräten (Hardware)
Eine reine Software-Lösung ist nicht zulässig und
dient nur zum Angleichen des Programmzustandes.
Denkbar ist auch eine Hardware-mäßige Lastspannung-Abschaltung der Ausgangsbytes.
Bei dem Fall mit Pneumatikzylindern (wie erwähnt) ist eine Einzelbetrachtung gut.
Es darf ja nicht durch die Abschaltung eine (unkontrollierte) Bewegung eingeleitet werden.
Aber einfach nur in der Software die Ausgänge rücksetzen, geht nicht.
(Geht schon, ist aber nicht erlaubt)


----------



## R.Blum (12 Februar 2010)

Der Pfälzer schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht tun !!
> Vielleicht vorher mal bei VDE nachschlagen.
> 
> Not-Aus darf nur mit zugelassener Gerätschaft erfolgen.
> ...


 
Du hast absolut recht, aber bitte bedenke dass es sich,wie von TE geschrieben, um ein Schulprojekt handelt. Es ging darum es innerhalb der steuerung halbwegs richtig zu machen. Sicherheitstechnisch ist das, wie ich aber bereits geschrieben habe, nur per Standardsoftware nicht zu machen.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Der Pfälzer (12 Februar 2010)

Ach ja, war ja ein Schulprojekt.
Lies mich von der Themenüberschrift "*Not-AUS Realisierung ohne Safety SPS?*" verleiten.

Aber auch bei einem Schulprojekt sollte man die Realität zumindest ansprechen.
Wir können von hier aus ja nicht den Wissenstand des TE erahnen.
Not-Aus ist ja kein Larifari-Thema.

Gruß Roland


----------

